
Crafting Interpreters – Inheritance - benhoyt
http://www.craftinginterpreters.com/inheritance.html
======
garrypettet
I cannot rate this book high enough. Anyone with an interest in how languages
are implemented should read this. Bob has a fantastic writing style making it
a pleasant read. Additionally, he doesn't stop at the point many tutorials do
(simple arithmetic and control flow) but he actually goes into how to
implement classes and, now, inheritance.

------
1_player
Probably better to link to the main page:
[http://www.craftinginterpreters.com](http://www.craftinginterpreters.com)

~~~
benhoyt
The book is coming out chapter by chapter, so I linked to the latest chapter
that was just published.

